# Southern California retriever-mix in need



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*This DOG - ID#A217268
*Male, blonde Golden Retriever mix.
About 5 months old.
At the shelter since Jul 26, 2007.
This information is 2 hours old.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> *This DOG - ID#A217268
> *Male, blonde Golden Retriever mix.
> About 5 months old.
> At the shelter since Jul 26, 2007.
> This information is 2 hours old.


Rick where is he


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I sent an email to Steve to see maybe Jody can take this cute little guy out at Homeward Bound. He is a cutie. That is certain. Hopefully he will be pulled soon. If Jody takes him, he will get pulled quickly, Im sure. Hopefully Steve will see this first thing in the morning


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks like it's Pasadena:

*Pasadena Humane Society and SPCA*

Pasadena Humane Society & SPCA - Main Page

361 S. Raymond Ave.
Pasadena, CA 91105​


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Looks like it's Pasadena:
> 
> *Pasadena Humane Society and SPCA*
> 
> ...


Okay, I contacted Steve and sent Jody an email and I am sure that Steve will fill her in. I am sure she will pull him if she has room.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope that Homeward Bound can take him. He is very cute.


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

He is so cute.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

any word on this little cutie?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

My friend runs the behavior dept. at Pasadena Humane. Let me know if you need any help getting him released.


----------

